# How can I get him to flare more then this?



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

For some reason this Betta looks like he could flare his fins a little more, but he wont. Is there something wrong with Squishy? What type of Betta is he?








































Sorry for the poor quality pictures.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

he is a veiltail steel blue with red wash. that's the max the fin would go.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

if thats him flaring fully, he may have cramped fins..i agree that he could spread his fins out more when flaring...from my assumption, he looks very similar to a round tail and a delta...nice pics and as for flaring with his "beard", its quite large and looks fully extended.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

he's not a VT...unless he has serious fin rot...I have a VT and trust me, his tail is a pointed tip when flared...that's too round in my opinion


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Thats a VT and he is fully flared imo.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Why are you trying to get him to flare?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

betta_love said:


> if thats him flaring fully, he may have cramped fins..i agree that he could spread his fins out more when flaring...from my assumption, he looks very similar to a round tail and a delta...nice pics and as for flaring with his "beard", its quite large and looks fully extended.


it is just that his fin did not develope properly, so it look weird. this betta does not qualify as a delta or round tail. round tail the caudal fin has to be round like a circle shape, but the caudal fin of this fish extend out and does not make a circle looking shape. usually roundtail are plakat. he is not a delta because his tail does not look like a triangle. a delta tail should shape like <, but the picture doesn't seems like the shape of the tail. veiltail do come in many shape, the tail does not has to have pointed tip. the pointed tip fish imo i would call them spade tail.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> Why are you trying to get him to flare?


Because I wanted pictures like everyone elses, if that is a crime then I'm very guilty.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> Because I wanted pictures like everyone elses, if that is a crime then I'm very guilty.


the betta actually flare pretty good in the picture. there is nothing wrong with letting the betta flare. i am sure boxermom just wondering why you let the fish flare for. 

becareful not to let him flare way too much. the fin stretch too far can result in tear. but usually that happen with halfmoon and usually betta quit after a while.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I didn't think my question was at all accusatory. It was merely a query. Not my fault if you feel guilty for something.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Im sorry Boxermom I'm just not happy with the way he and the pics turned out. He was much more colorfull when he was in a betta bowl.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I've found that mine are happier in smaller tanks. I keep mine in 2.5g and 3g tanks. When I tried having them in 10 and 15g tanks, they were much less happy, laid around on the gravel, etc.

Could be the substrate though. What kind/color are you using? Some substrates will wash out the color of some fish.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Its barebottom, I thought that he would love 2.5 gallons instead of a tiny bowl


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

That might be the problem. I'd get a substrate that brings out his colors. I have a blue and red one and his tank has black gravel. Really shows off his color well. It would probably be happier with some decor, too. A fake plant or two, maybe a background. Make it more of a home.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

He has a banana plant i just need to get a light for him


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

He is a beautiful colour and I'd have to agree that he's a veil tail... Nice pic Phantom


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

becareful about the fake plant. some are sharp enough to cut betta's fin. i don't konw, my betta are all keep in bare tanks(or jar) and they color up nicely. maybe he just didn't get used to it.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Could be diet. Could be temp. It is a VT (steel) with lots of redwash. Looks like a lfs betta. Still pretty. Older bettas do not flare as much either. As a betta ages, he loses the desire to spawn or show. Some do not but most do. You also have to consider that his life prior to being your pet wasn't a good one.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

He is a LPS betta, thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I thought VTs had a tail shaped like a V.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

They dont all go to a point if thats what you mean. Here is a page that describes in detail the different types. http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/catview.imp?catid=857


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Thank you Christine, I think I am starting to understand betta's a little more now.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Glad to help!


----------

